# Грыжи с болью, отдающей в ногу



## Payliciy (27 Мар 2020)

Здравствуйте! Мне 32 года, вес 85,рост 184, всю жизнь работаю физически и всегда болела спина (около 15 лет уже), сейчас началось следующее: онемение, прострел, седалищный нерв защемляется, все это на левую ногу. На больничном уже две недели, "лечусь" У врача общей практики в бесплатной поликлинике. Проколол: мовалис, афлутоп; пропил: лирика, нейромидин, аркоксиа - улучшений или снятия боли нет вообще. У меня вопрос, какое лечение мне подойдет, операция неизбежна?

Вот снимки



Заключение невролога


----------



## La murr (28 Мар 2020)

@Payliciy, Павел, здравствуйте!
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------

